# Does anyone remembers this?



## zele_blast (Jul 3, 2022)

Hi! Sorry for this first post.
Does anyone remembers a series of tv shorts of anthropomorphic animals that sang with different music genres depending on the character?
It aired in late 90's early 2000's, don't know if in Cartoon Network or Nickelodeon. It's intro music was a catchy song presenting each character with a background tune that chanted "everybody."


----------

